# Lady Driver Joke by a Lady Driver



## jaynemc (Jul 18, 2011)

Nothing confuses a man more than a woman driver who does everything right


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: many a true word.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'll agree if I ever find one :roll:

John


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Duggy said:


> I'll agree if I ever find one :roll:
> 
> John


Along with mermaids, unicorns and other mythical creatures :lol:


----------



## Claireakashorty (Nov 30, 2014)




----------

